# Barn Etiquette?? New boarder!!



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello!! 
im a new boarder- I’ve NEVER boarded a horse at a barn/stable before! 
so quite new and all advice and is taken into consideration.☺ 
what’s some ways I can exercise good etiquette?? 
id hate to be that person...

I’ll be working with a green horse that I’m boarding there. Any ways I can keep everyone safe and comfortable? 
its by NO means a dangerous colt- but like I said green. While other riders are riding top dollar bred horses- I don’t want them to feel uncomfortable while I’m beginning to work with him. 
thx in advance


----------



## Sponge (Oct 13, 2021)

I don't really believe in "barn" etiquette - just common sense and common courtesy.
Don't use other people's stuff (including horses) without asking.
Don't interact with other people's horses unless necessary or permission was given (this means medical care or treats, etc).
Put everything used back in its proper place. Leave everything in the same or better condition than before you used it (clean up, close the gates, fix a fence your horse broke (or at least offer/notify BO), etc.).
Don't be obnoxiously loud.
Don't be there super early or super late unless you talk to the BO or it's an emergency.
Don't gossip or start or get involved in drama. Try not to take sides. None of this he-said-she-said stuff. No "getting even." If something happens, tell the BO then smile, wave, and ignore. 
etc.
Very basic human decency.
There are only three things I can think of that pertains to horses in general:
Let the BO know if something is wrong with the property (i.e leak, broken hinge, etc.)
Let the BO and/or owner know if something is wrong with a horse (i.e. injured/sick horse).
Most important:
Notify other people about your horse's condition and make sure your horse is safe with others.
You don't need to tell them every little detail, just the major, relevant stuff.
No matter the form of board (field, stall, full, co-op, etc.), your horse is going to be around other people and horses.
Of course, horses do what horses do when they are together, but if you know your horse is a big bully, tell the BO.
If you know that your horse is young or green or could get pushy or dangerous, let people know and you work on it. Let them know that your horse is green and not a well-trained, top-dollar, papered schoolmaster. Although it is not the other boarders' or the BO's job to make sure your horse is trained, let them know that they might need to tell him off.
Let people know if your horse is a "trouble" maker or has any vices (i.e. chews tails/blankets/wood/etc).
TMI is better than making it seem like you are trying to hide something or lying about your horse's manners/training level.


----------



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

Sponge said:


> I don't really believe in "barn" etiquette - just common sense and common courtesy.
> Don't use other people's stuff (including horses) without asking.
> Don't interact with other people's horses unless necessary or permission was given (this means medical care or treats, etc).
> Put everything used back in its proper place. Leave everything in the same or better condition than before you used it (clean up, close the gates, fix a fence your horse broke (or at least offer/notify BO), etc.).
> ...


thank you!! And I will do! 
any advice for when I’m using an arena with ours??? That’s basically what I’m a little nervous about. Lol maybe I’m overthinking it?


----------



## Sponge (Oct 13, 2021)

Horsetalks said:


> thank you!! And I will do!
> any advice for when I’m using an arena with ours??? That’s basically what I’m a little nervous about. Lol maybe I’m overthinking it?


Try watching what other people do or you can ask - no shame in that.
How it goes around here is that those who are working on something, schooling, or going to show get priority. If a lesson is going on, don't enter (unless you have permission or are a part of the lesson).
The outside is the "fast lane." If there are people cantering about, don't be walking in front of them or on the same track - do that in the center or somewhere they are not.
Don't tailgate. Even the best-trained horse can kick if some other horse is up the butt. Red trail ribbon means that the horse is a known kicker.
Don't block the entrances/exits, but close the gates (if they are meant to be closed).
Sometimes people like to be told, "passing on your left/right" or "inside or outside (based on the rail)" when coming up.
If you can't control your horse, work some other time when no one else is in the arena.
Some arenas want you to be mounted before entering or only mount in the center.
Pass on the right; pass left shoulder to left shoulder.
If someone falls off (or a horse is loose), stop.
If you are lunging, ask if that's okay. Don't just hog the center or one spot of the arena.
Pick up your horse's poop.
Circle to the inside.
Call your jumps.

Again, not too complicated. It's mostly about staying out of other people's way and letting them know what you are doing.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

And always sweep up the barn aisle when you’re done! That’s one of the most basic, and biggest, things you can do to be courteous and respectful.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

My question is how green are we talking? Started but minimal riding? You will be starting under saddle? Some riding time but not polished? There is a lot of variance to "green." 

I have a yearling that I am boarding and when I am ready to start her under saddle, I will schedule my training for when there won't be anyone else riding. I won't introduce her to traffic at all until she will reliably steer and stop with confidence and at that point, I will check with the other riders to see if they are comfortable with us joining them but I do have the advantage of them watching her grow up.


----------



## Sponge (Oct 13, 2021)

SteadyOn said:


> And always sweep up the barn aisle when you’re done! That’s one of the most basic, and biggest, things you can do to be courteous and respectful.


Especially after a farrier visit. lol Can't count the number of times people left "coconut shavings" everywhere.


----------



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

Sponge said:


> Try watching what other people do or you can ask - no shame in that.
> How it goes around here is that those who are working on something, schooling, or going to show get priority. If a lesson is going on, don't enter (unless you have permission or are a part of the lesson).
> The outside is the "fast lane." If there are people cantering about, don't be walking in front of them or on the same track - do that in the center or somewhere they are not.
> Don't tailgate. Even the best-trained horse can kick if some other horse is up the butt. Red trail ribbon means that the horse is a known kicker.
> ...


thank you, again!! I’m an over thinker haha so i might ask some pretty crazy questions.


----------



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

StarfireSparrow said:


> My question is how green are we talking? Started but minimal riding? You will be starting under saddle? Some riding time but not polished? There is a lot of variance to "green."
> 
> I have a yearling that I am boarding and when I am ready to start her under saddle, I will schedule my training for when there won't be anyone else riding. I won't introduce her to traffic at all until she will reliably steer and stop with confidence and at that point, I will check with the other riders to see if they are comfortable with us joining them but I do have the advantage of them watching her grow up.


absolutely, colt has had like three rides a year ago! Then let to sit. So this dude doesn’t know the basics but not a complete stranger to riding.

I’ll definitely be watching for the “slowest” time of day. So I can work when nobody is around. Thank you!!


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Horsetalks said:


> absolutely, colt has had like three rides a year ago! Then let to sit. So this dude doesn’t know the basics but not a complete stranger to riding.
> 
> I’ll definitely be watching for the “slowest” time of day. So I can work when nobody is around. Thank you!!


Absolutely! And good luck with your new partner!


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Congrats on your new horse and that is so thoughtful of you to ask.

All good points above. Most important for me is being aware of other people and what your intent for working with your horse is, and making sure you have sufficient time, space and control to keep everyone safe. Engage trainer as needed. Be aware of limits. Don’t try to join group lessons or trail rides if your horse is not yet ready.

Personally, I hate seeing owners with green horses who are unable to manage their horses and are in close proximity to others around the barn, arena or out on trail. Huge safety issue for everyone. Work with your horse in a safe space away from other people until you have enough control to be closer to others.

Also IF you don’t have control over your green horse and IF you are out on trail or in close proximity to others, and IF you run into other riders, take responsibility, apologize, promise to leave more space and do so. Above all, if you lose control of your horse and rear-end the rider(s) in front of you, don’t blame the other person(s) or complain about them (and yes, failure to follow all this leads to disgruntled barn companions).


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Other than excellent advice above, I always let people know when I’m entering/exiting the arena - “Door” is sufficient. And if there is a lot activity in the barn, I let everyone know that I’m bringing my horse in/out - “Horse so-and-so exiting/entering”.

It may or may not be customary at your yard but just pay attention and see what everyone else does. If it isn’t customary, just wait a moment until the area around the gate has cleared up.

I you are lunging, keep your horse off the rail so that people can use it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I haven't boarded in a long time but when I did my biggest pet peeves were those who left a mess in the aisle/grooming/wash racks and those who helped themselves to my fly spray. It's a huge inconvenience to find out you have no fly spray in the middle of summer. 

The arena etiquette is another thing. Cutting people off, on a green horse will be forgiven a few times, not letting me know you're passing me are a couple of pet peeves. If you're working your horse on the rail, and someone calls "RAIL", move to the inside. If they have a full head of steam and are coming up on you, they may be working on keeping their horse straight or on the rail and not want to move inside. Watch your gates, a green horse will spook or bolt if they get surprised by someone coming in or going out or they may try to duck out themselves. If someone is standing by the gate, it's easy to run them over. 

Just be nice, considerate and clean and you'll make lots of friends. If someone tries to gossip or rope you in to barn drama, just let them know quickly, you're not in to that stuff and steer clear.


----------



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

Part-Boarder said:


> Congrats on your new horse and that is so thoughtful of you to ask.
> 
> All good points above. Most important for me is being aware of other people and what your intent for working with your horse is, and making sure you have sufficient time, space and control to keep everyone safe. Engage trainer as needed. Be aware of limits. Don’t try to join group lessons or trail rides if your horse is not yet ready.
> 
> ...


thank you! I’ll take all of your suggestions into consideration!!😅


----------



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I haven't boarded in a long time but when I did my biggest pet peeves were those who left a mess in the aisle/grooming/wash racks and those who helped themselves to my fly spray. It's a huge inconvenience to find out you have no fly spray in the middle of summer.
> 
> The arena etiquette is another thing. Cutting people off, on a green horse will be forgiven a few times, not letting me know you're passing me are a couple of pet peeves. If you're working your horse on the rail, and someone calls "RAIL", move to the inside. If they have a full head of steam and are coming up on you, they may be working on keeping their horse straight or on the rail and not want to move inside. Watch your gates, a green horse will spook or bolt if they get surprised by someone coming in or going out or they may try to duck out themselves. If someone is standing by the gate, it's easy to run them over.
> 
> Just be nice, considerate and clean and you'll make lots of friends. If someone tries to gossip or rope you in to barn drama, just let them know quickly, you're not in to that stuff and steer clear.


will do, thank you!!


----------



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

Horsef said:


> Other than excellent advice above, I always let people know when I’m entering/exiting the arena - “Door” is sufficient. And if there is a lot activity in the barn, I let everyone know that I’m bringing my horse in/out - “Horse so-and-so exiting/entering”.
> 
> It may or may not be customary at your yard but just pay attention and see what everyone else does. If it isn’t customary, just wait a moment until the area around the gate has cleared up.
> 
> I you are lunging, keep your horse off the rail so that people can use it.


Thank you for your advice and suggestions!!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I guess it depends on how green your horse is. Ideally, you wouldn't be lunging or riding an almost-out-of-control horse in an arena where someone else is trying to ride a course or a pattern or something. If your horse is likely to buck or throw fits, it would be more considerate to work it when there aren't any other riders around. 

If you're out there and have only one arena and someone else is already using it, ask them first if they mind. I guess. Maybe it's different at our barn because we're lucky in that we have three arenas, so it's almost always the case that one of them is free. If someone is in an arena, someone else who wants to come in will always ask first.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

For the most part being considerate of others and what they are doing is much of what makes you welcome or alienates you when in a riding situation.
Don't make excuses after excuses for your horse if misbehaving, leave the ring and go elsewhere...you're not giving in to the horse, you're saving someone else from a blow-up of their horse and collecting blame for not being courteous to others.
Don't give advice or words of wisdom unless asked...keep it to yourself even if killing you to say....unless imminent danger exists..._save it_! People do not appreciate being told their faults....
Keep clear of the gossip, don't listen and don't add to it...its cheap and travels often creating issues with everyone.
Leave the barn where you were using it cleaner than what you found.
Touch no one else's things nor horse. You do not know the animal nor if it is harboring anything you wish for your horse to catch.
Do not "borrow" or use another's tack or things left on/at stall front.
Do not feed anyone's horse anything unless that particular owner has told you to your face it is OK to do so.
If your horse becomes ill, go to the BO or BM and let them know....it does no one good to keep secret a illness that could impact other animals or yours if workers are unaware there is a issue. Alerting is courteous and stops the rumor mill from gaining strength in lies and drama.
Be courteous, friendly and a nice word toward everyone and you will find that others reciprocate and are friendly in return...
I found a greeting of hello and goodbye made for easy relations and comradery when I boarded...
I went in said hello to those encountered, did my own thing, bid a goodnight/goodbye and left.
There was plenty of drama, cause people thrive on it...but being into me and my kept me shielded from much of the junk.. Just the way I liked it.
Enjoy your new experience and working with your youngster, greenie...
🐴...


----------



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> For the most part being considerate of others and what they are doing is much of what makes you welcome or alienates you when in a riding situation.
> Don't make excuses after excuses for your horse if misbehaving, leave the ring and go elsewhere...you're not giving in to the horse, you're saving someone else from a blow-up of their horse and collecting blame for not being courteous to others.
> Don't give advice or words of wisdom unless asked...keep it to yourself even if killing you to say....unless imminent danger exists..._save it_! People do not appreciate being told their faults....
> Keep clear of the gossip, don't listen and don't add to it...its cheap and travels often creating issues with everyone.
> ...


thank you so much! I didn’t even think about the well known barn-gossip. Lol


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

As far as barn gossip goes -- and this is just generally good life advice, in my experience, too -- never say anything about anyone else that you wouldn't be perfectly comfortable saying to their face. Talking about other people, to other people, is pretty unavoidable, but you can stay respectful about it by always keeping that in mind.


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

"Barn culture" varies greatly. Aside from what has already been said ask if there are any barn rules and just watch other people to get a feel for what is acceptable there. My barn is a very casual and private barn and actually allows people to come very early or very late, as long as you're not being too loud there really isn't a time you're not allowed to come. Which probably seems crazy to some people especially since the BO lives on the property.


----------



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

marymane said:


> "Barn culture" varies greatly. Aside from what has already been said ask if there are any barn rules and just watch other people to get a feel for what is acceptable there. My barn is a very casual and private barn and actually allows people to come very early or very late, as long as you're not being too loud there really isn't a time you're not allowed to come. Which probably seems crazy to some people especially since the BO lives on the property.


thank you!! I plan on asking a lot of questions and walking around. Definitely since I’m so use to keeping my horses on my own property.
Also! 
do you keep your tack at the barn?? Ive heard all types of horror stories of people using and abusing to actually stealing tack!! Definitely don’t want to be a victim of that..
I’m leaning towards just being my stuff over each time I go- Instead of leaving it there? It might be inconvenient but I prefer that than my stuff getting stolen. Haha!


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

Horsetalks said:


> thank you!! I plan on asking a lot of questions and walking around. Definitely since I’m so use to keeping my horses on my own property.
> Also!
> do you keep your tack at the barn?? Ive heard all types of horror stories of people using and abusing to actually stealing tack!! Definitely don’t want to be a victim of that..
> I’m leaning towards just being my stuff over each time I go- Instead of leaving it there? It might be inconvenient but I prefer that than my stuff getting stolen. Haha!


A lot of the people here leave their tack in the barn but again our barn is a private barn on the smaller side as far as number of boarders and there is almost always someone on the property. So there isn't a lot of distrust there and it would likely be obvious who did it if they tried anything. I myself keep most of my stuff in my apartment and take it out when I need it as far as my saddle and such. But that's mostly due to not wanting it to get barn dust on it or mildew (the tack room isn't temp controlled) rather than because I'm worried someone will steal it or use it without permission. It's always better to be safe than sorry but again it varies from place to place what is necessary or most convenient. If your saddle is a heavy western saddle I can see where lugging it from place to place would be a chore. If the place doesn't have their own lockers for equipment then you can always buy one to keep there and have a padlock on but those are money.


----------



## Liko (Sep 28, 2021)

Horsetalks said:


> Hello!!
> im a new boarder- I’ve NEVER boarded a horse at a barn/stable before!
> so quite new and all advice and is taken into consideration.☺
> what’s some ways I can exercise good etiquette??
> ...


We have this sign hanging in "B" barn (the cheap seats for the more casual pleasure/pet horse owners like me):










Common sense, really.

A few more things to think about:

Talk to the owners and other boarders about dogs on the property. Dogs are predator animals, horses are prey animals, and for tens of thousands of years one of your pets has killed and eaten the other. Even domesticated, your dog will play in a way that mimics their instincts to fight, hunt and/or herd, and those are things horses tend to react badly to. It may not be _your _dog or _your_ horse that causes a problem, they may in fact be the best of friends, but when the wrong dog meets the wrong horse, there _will _be a problem, and that problem is that you'll have a 1200-lb animal with eight _tons_ of force behind their _weaker_ pair of legs in full fight-or-flight mode. I have two dogs, and they stay home when we go to the ranch.
Similarly, kids won't mean any harm, but depending on age they run, scream, get underfoot, move quickly and unexpectedly, and are just generally spook machines for high-strung horses. Horses have to learn by long experience how to deal with young children, and not all horses ever do. Kids also have a habit of being exactly where they shouldn't be, and their innate instinct in the face of danger is to freeze. That is, unfortunately, exactly the _wrong_ instinct against a spooked horse, not to mention various pieces of heavy farm equipment whose operator may not have the best visibility or hearing. If you have kids, you need to talk to them about how to behave themselves around horses, and enforce that behavior. I have three kids from 10 down to 5, and I am not above harsh words or a swat on the butt when they do something dangerous or just annoying at the stables.
Accept, innately, that everything you know is wrong. Because there will be at least one other horse owner on the property who thinks so about everything you do with or to your horse. To their credit, there are some basic things you will need to learn very quickly about the way things work both with horses in general and your specific boarding property in order to avoid being hurt or even killed, and you will be taught those things fairly quickly by the more experienced boarders. Take it in stride, but at the same time, also know there _are_ a few different "correct" ways to get things done, in that they're safe, efficient, and don't damage the horse, facilities or other boarders.
Please don't drama. Horse people have enough to worry about, and most of them probably come to be with their horses specifically to get away from some of that for a while. While the overwhelming majority of people at my stable are friendly and down-to-earth, there's always the one person that has to make a stink about something, usually something that ends up being their own fault in the first place and they're trying to smokescreen. _Please_ don't be that person.


----------



## Liko (Sep 28, 2021)

Horsetalks said:


> thank you!! I plan on asking a lot of questions and walking around. Definitely since I’m so use to keeping my horses on my own property.
> Also!
> do you keep your tack at the barn?? Ive heard all types of horror stories of people using and abusing to actually stealing tack!! Definitely don’t want to be a victim of that..
> I’m leaning towards just being my stuff over each time I go- Instead of leaving it there? It might be inconvenient but I prefer that than my stuff getting stolen. Haha!


I do keep my tack at the barn, as does almost everyone else I know there. Knock on wood, I've never had tack stolen. I've had one thing stolen from me the entire time I was there, a muck rake of all things, and it wasn't a long-term boarder who took it (overnight camper; the owner doesn't allow much of that anymore for that reason and others). 

The tack room has individual lockers, and the padlocks are ours, not even the staff can get in without our say-so. It's not fancy but it's safe from casual nimble-fingering. Anyone interested enough to get past a padlock is committing burglary, would have to make a lot of noise in the middle of the night to do so, and here in Texas we don't take too kindly to either of those things.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

That's a great point about the dogs. People at my barn, well some people, treat the barn like it's an off-leash dog park. One lady brought her daughter for lessons and then would just let her dogs tear around. They were super high-energy dogs, and their antics led to one of my horses spooking on more than one occasion. And, I'm sorry (getting on soap box) this lady was one of those "dog moms" who acts like she wants her dogs to obey her, but never actually makes them. Like, "Oh, sweetie pooch, please stop chasing the ducks around, you're making me very unhappy, please come back, please come to me, come here sweet poochie., come here come here come here." And of course her dogs just ignored her. But even if you think you have perfect dogs, it just takes one time to lead to a bad, and possibly fatal, accident.

And yes, kids. I think the problem at my barn is that most of the kids have parents who know nothing about horses, so the parents never told the kids that running around and screaming is not safe behavior around horses. That's not going to be you, but it is definitely something that happens all the time.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Horsetalks said:


> I plan on asking a lot of questions and walking around.
> 
> do you keep your tack at the barn?? Ive heard all types of horror stories of people using and abusing to actually stealing tack!! Definitely don’t want to be a victim of that..


Make several visits, and not at the same time of day will give a better idea of the other boarders you will meet and see what and how they conduct themselves.

As for keeping "stuff" at the barn...
A locked trunk with items in it that are not super costly to replace should someone break into your trunk is what many do or should do.
A *solid trunk* not one of those Home Depot footlocker specials a hard boot heel to the top just opened it up wide...
A locked tack room sounds wonderful, but depending upon who has access, the keys to or the combination...it could be worthless.
Saddle racks that are supposed to keep others away from using are ...well, they come off a wall real easy with a crowbar.
I know people that lost their tack that was secured in those locking saddle racks...thieves just took the entire thing.
So, if you don't want the possibility of someone using, abusing or stolen..don't leave it where others can get to it.
If you decide to leave it...make sure you have your own insurance policy rider stating it is kept at a barn just in case and it is replaced at today's cost, not what you may have paid years ago...
For years I boarded and my saddle went home with me always...when the barn was broken into and nearly the entire tackroom emptied...my equipment was safe...and yes, barn owners lived on property and were home when the theft occurred.
🐴...


----------



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

marymane said:


> A lot of the people here leave their tack in the barn but again our barn is a private barn on the smaller side as far as number of boarders and there is almost always someone on the property. So there isn't a lot of distrust there and it would likely be obvious who did it if they tried anything. I myself keep most of my stuff in my apartment and take it out when I need it as far as my saddle and such. But that's mostly due to not wanting it to get barn dust on it or mildew (the tack room isn't temp controlled) rather than because I'm worried someone will steal it or use it without permission. It's always better to be safe than sorry but again it varies from place to place what is necessary or most convenient. If your saddle is a heavy western saddle I can see where lugging it from place to place would be a chore. If the place doesn't have their own lockers for equipment then you can always buy one to keep there and have a padlock on but those are money.


thanks, I think I just haul my saddle. Haha! If anything it might be a good work out!


----------



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Make several visits, and not at the same time of day will give a better idea of the other boarders you will meet and see what and how they conduct themselves.
> 
> As for keeping "stuff" at the barn...
> A locked trunk with items in it that are not super costly to replace should someone break into your trunk is what many do or should do.
> ...


Right, thanks so much. I’m leaning towards just taking what I need everytime.


----------



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> That's a great point about the dogs. People at my barn, well some people, treat the barn like it's an off-leash dog park. One lady brought her daughter for lessons and then would just let her dogs tear around. They were super high-energy dogs, and their antics led to one of my horses spooking on more than one occasion. And, I'm sorry (getting on soap box) this lady was one of those "dog moms" who acts like she wants her dogs to obey her, but never actually makes them. Like, "Oh, sweetie pooch, please stop chasing the ducks around, you're making me very unhappy, please come back, please come to me, come here sweet poochie., come here come here come here." And of course her dogs just ignored her. But even if you think you have perfect dogs, it just takes one time to lead to a bad, and possibly fatal, accident.
> 
> And yes, kids. I think the problem at my barn is that most of the kids have parents who know nothing about horses, so the parents never told the kids that running around and screaming is not safe behavior around horses. That's not going to be you, but it is definitely something that happens all the time.


 Ofc, thank you! I definitely won’t be bringing my dogs. Since they are in fact work dogs and stay home! Haha!


----------



## Horsetalks (Apr 30, 2021)

Liko said:


> I do keep my tack at the barn, as does almost everyone else I know there. Knock on wood, I've never had tack stolen. I've had one thing stolen from me the entire time I was there, a muck rake of all things, and it wasn't a long-term boarder who took it (overnight camper; the owner doesn't allow much of that anymore for that reason and others).
> 
> The tack room has individual lockers, and the padlocks are ours, not even the staff can get in without our say-so. It's not fancy but it's safe from casual nimble-fingering. Anyone interested enough to get past a padlock is committing burglary, would have to make a lot of noise in the middle of the night to do so, and here in Texas we don't take too kindly to either of those things.


Right, totally, thanks so much!!


----------

